# Blackberry



## Timbo 66 (Mar 14, 2010)

My wife is due for an upgrade and wants a Blackberry but there are several out there which one do you recomend, that is user friendly?


----------



## jsimages (Mar 14, 2010)

tour is very user friendly. i have the storm and love it but does take getting use to being a touchscreen. check out www.crackberry.com for all the blackberry info your brain can handle.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 14, 2010)

I got the Storm because I wanted a larger screen...Lots of screen
options (character size) to read emails without glasses !!!!
It does have a slightly different touch screen, but is easy to get
used to ...Great reception/call clarity etc...
There is now a Storm2 with some improvements???

I would buy it again.....


----------



## fireman401 (Mar 14, 2010)

My wife and I have both had the blackberry curve 8330 for about two years.  we both love the functions and such.  We recently upgraded to the curve 8530 with the track pad instead of the ball.  The rep said they have a newer operating system that the tour and slightly less screen resolution, but at half the price.

Give it a try, I think you will like it.


----------



## Firescooby (Mar 14, 2010)

Timbo 66 said:


> My wife is due for an upgrade and wants a Blackberry but there are several out there which one do you recomend, that is user friendly?



It's gonna depend on the carrier, as none are the same. You do have the Curve that Verizon and ATT have as well as the Tour/ Bold.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Mar 14, 2010)

I do have verizon.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Mar 14, 2010)

7maghunter, How is the texting(email) on the touch screen? I have the krave and it not good at all.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 16, 2010)

Timbo..texting and emails are the only reason I got the Storm....
I don't DL music or games ...Only PDA usage...Contacts/schedules
and phone calls..
Small screen Blackberries with tiny keys did not attract me at all !!!
The Storm screen options allow you to choose your text type and bold face and character size....
You tilt the phone/screen sideways (landscape view) and you have
a full screen qwerty keyboard or multi line email screen...
BB has auto type that finishes the
words (best choices) while you type...Real easy to use....
You highlight the letter you want to type (by touching the letter) and push slightly...This types the letter...Not hard at all to get used to.....
Options on the screen sensitivity allow you to fine tune the "touch",
exactly like you adjust your desktop mouse or laptop touch pad...

For me the Storm was bought to be used as email/text/phone/PDA
device...
I guess there were some early problems with the screen so they
are now offering a Storm2...I DL Verizon upgrades monthly and
2 mos ago the touch screen "feel" and screen lock functionallity
changed slightly..
When I am up for phone upgrade this fall, I will get the Storm2
unless VZ comes up with something better....
I prefer BIG screens vs small screens.....imo......
Good luck !!!!


----------



## Timbo 66 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 17, 2010)

Timbo...Go to   www.letstalk.com
Click on "upgrade phone"
Verizon
Then select phone you want details on and they
have a short 2-3 min video of each phone so you
can see them in operation...

With new 2 yr contract last year and $50.00 rebate
on my wifes FREE phone, my Storm cost me $25.00.......


----------



## swamp (Mar 17, 2010)

Got the tour and love it make sure get the one with the camera.  It comes without the camera and is waste of money without it!


----------



## cch0830 (Mar 17, 2010)

Curve


----------



## CraigS1001 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the Curve (verizon) and really like it.  I had the Storm but took it back because I could not get used to the touch screen.  Take that back, my big fingers could not cut it.  Lots of add on applications for the Blackberries.

I have this one application that turns the Blackberry into a handheld scanner.  They list tons of "LOCAL" active police/fire/airport/dnr frequencies.  It will actually scan for local law enforcement freqs.  

I have dropped this one many times and it keeps on ticking away.  Batteries last two days or more between charges.

-Craig


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2010)

Have had the Curve for two years. Just bought a HTC Droid Eris and I'll be going back to Blackberry ASAP. I hate not having actual keys. I'm torn though. Although I love the new Smokey Violet Curve for Verizon, I also like the Tour, I just hate the trackball.  Now if they'd bring out a Tour with the touchpad of the new Curve instead of a Trackball, we'd have the best of both worlds.


----------



## CraigS1001 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm with you on the trackball.  Kinda rough on the fingers and will hang up just when you least need it to!  Some place has a trackball upgrade for the BB that smooths out the finish and makes it quite reliable.  I think it is a rubber like finish.



turtlebug said:


> Have had the Curve for two years. Just bought a HTC Droid Eris and I'll be going back to Blackberry ASAP. I hate not having actual keys. I'm torn though. Although I love the new Smokey Violet Curve for Verizon, I also like the Tour, I just hate the trackball.  Now if they'd bring out a Tour with the touchpad of the new Curve instead of a Trackball, we'd have the best of both worlds.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 5, 2010)

My lovely bride has had several of the Blackberry phones. Every one of them she has traded back to ATT because she says the battery gets too hot on them.  I don't think they are built to handle the kind of usage she puts em through.


----------



## cheeber (Apr 5, 2010)

I am lucky in that my company pays for my phone, so I am not familiar with the price differences.  However, I have been told that the newer blackberries and Iphones are comparable.  If you have not looked at them, I would suggest researching an Iphone too.  I went from a Blackberry 8000 to the 32 gig Iphone and find the Iphone to be a significant improvement in terms of the following;

Reception
Electronic compass
Actual GPS (at least the old BBs work off triangulating cell tower signals)
Music
Video
Usability
Applications*

I have found that the applications for an Iphone are quite useful, but I'm sure the newer BBs have some of the similar applications.  Iphone as very good voice activated GPS for driving, GPS + Imagery while walking around in the woods or fishing, Games, News Updates, Compass, Level, Clinometer, Flight Tracking, Price Comparison, and I'm sure there's a bunch of other stuff that I have not used yet.

I don't know if it was just the age of my BB, but I find the Iphone to be a clearly beter technology than the BB that I had.


----------

